# Microsoft: Fable Legends eingestellt, Lionhead Studios vor dem Aus



## DH (7. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft: Fable Legends eingestellt, Lionhead Studios vor dem Aus* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Microsoft: Fable Legends eingestellt, Lionhead Studios vor dem Aus


----------



## Blasterishere (7. März 2016)

Das kommt recht unerwartet. Fable Legends hatte bei mir durchaus ein gewisses Interesse. :/


----------



## magnusm (7. März 2016)

Konnte eine Zeit lang die Beta spielen. Hatte leider eine geringe Spielerbasis, so dass man meist mit und gegen die KI spielte. Weiß nicht, ob es an zu wenigen Einladungen oder zu wenigen Interessenten lag.

Muss gestehen, das Spiel konnte mich nicht wirklich fesseln. Hatte auch mit starken Performance-Problemen zu kämpfen egal welche Einstellungen.
Aber dennoch schade.


----------



## kidou1304 (7. März 2016)

war Legends nich so ein Moba-Mix? Iwas hat mich doch zutiefst negativ ergriffen bei dem Spiel..schade


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (7. März 2016)

schade  das wohl wieder ein entwicklerstudio über die ufer geht .


----------



## SpieleKing (7. März 2016)

Also das finde ich jetzt sehr enttäuschend und schade. Mit dem Spielen verbinde ich einige schöne Kindheits Erinnerungen. Black and White und Fabel hab ich echt richtig gerne gezockt. Daher hätte ich mich auf Legends schon recht gefreut. Naja mhh


----------



## SpieleKing (7. März 2016)

*Fable, Spieleentwickler. Kack Text Korrektur! !=D


----------



## FaronLP (7. März 2016)

Mir tut das Leid für die Entwickler, dass sie sich jetzt plötzlich ne neue Arbeitsstelle suchen müssen. Bin mal gespannt, ob Microsoft den Grund oder die Gründe nachliefert.


----------



## Sharijan (7. März 2016)

Sehr komisch, das Spiel war schon in weitem Stadium, schon einige Betatests, auch für die Allgemeinheit schon durchlaufen. Merkwürdig das MS eines ihrer "Zugpferde" aufgibt, nachdem sie ja auch sehr offensiv mit dem Titel geworben haben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. März 2016)

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Anti-EA-Kommentare.
Weil in der Regel sind die doch an allem Schuld, egal wie viel sie mit dem Thema zu tun haben. 
Besonders wenn Traditionsstudios geschlossen werden.

(Bei EA wäre hier schon wieder der Riesen-Shitstorm am laufen, aber alle anderen dürfen das)

*holt sich Popcorn*


----------



## Spassbremse (7. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Anti-EA-Kommentare.
> Weil in der Regel sind die doch an allem Schuld, egal wie viel sie mit dem Thema zu tun haben.
> Besonders wenn Traditionsstudios geschlossen werden.
> 
> ...



Wieso? Es ist doch vollkommen klar, dass Microsoft schon immer die schlimmste Firma von allen war...was gibt's da groß zu diskutieren?


----------



## ten10 (7. März 2016)

Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel (liebevolle) Arbeit der kreativen Leute, die an dem bisherigen Stand des Spiels gearbeitet haben, darin steckt, finde ich es schade für die Leute, dass ihre Arbeit einfach so eingestampft wird. Ist scheinbar irgendwie oft ein undankbarer Job, in der Spieleindustrie zu arbeiten ... da legt man sich mit seiner Kreativität so richtig ins Zeug, zeigt, was man kann und drauf hat und dann bekommt  man irgendwann zwischendrin die Meldung - so ihr könnt aufhören - alles, was ihr kreiert habt,  war für die Katz ...
Tut mir Leid für die Leute.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (7. März 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wieso? Es ist doch vollkommen klar, dass Microsoft schon immer die schlimmste Firma von allen war...was gibt's da groß zu diskutieren?



Auf jeden Fall. Microsoft (und teilweise auch EA) kommt mir immer vor wie Homer und die ganzen Shitstormer und Fanboys anderer Firmen wie die Frau: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyWiaJIhTH4 
Zum Thema sehr schade, aber das F2P Konzept und die Beta haben mich trotz netter Ansätze nicht 100% überzeugt.


----------



## Triplezer0 (7. März 2016)

Schade um das Studio, aber das Spiel ist defintiv kein großer Verlust.


----------



## Pherim (7. März 2016)

Nun ja... ich gebe ja zu dass ich außer dem ersten Black & White nichts von Lionhead gespielt habe, aber wenn man sich mal anschaut, was da die letzten 10 Jahre so gekommen ist (nichts außer Fable 2, 3 und diverse Ableger) frag ich mich schon ob das jetzt wirklich so schade drum ist. Ich meine, wenn man ehrlich ist war Lionhead genau bis zur Veröffentlichung von Black & White legendär und danach eher so meh... zumindest blieben die angekündigten revolutionären Spiele weitgehend aus, nach dem was man so gehört hat.

Zumindest gab es da schon weitaus schlimmere Studioschließungen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. März 2016)

Wow, soviel zu DX12 und Cross-Play. Seltsamer Move von Microsoft, wenn man bedenkt, dass Fable Legends schon kurz vor der Veröffentlichung stand...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2016)

Das wundert mich auch. Das Spiel sollte ja eigentlich bald veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Orzhov (7. März 2016)

So will Microsoft als das "PC gaming" stärken?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. März 2016)

Ob Molyneux sein Studio deshalb verlassen hat weil er die Vorzeichen frühzeitig erkannt hat?


----------



## Phone (7. März 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> So will Microsoft als das "PC gaming" stärken?



Aber sein wir mal ehrlich die letzten Fable Teile waren auch übelste Grütze und verschenkte Zeit und Geld seitens MS.
Damit stärkt man nur den Abfalleimer!

Hätte Fable 1 damals war gut aber dadurch das Peter Molyneux der kleine Schwätzer nicht wirklich etwas eingehalten hat von dem was er versprach, siehe auch Black and White, war es für mich kein herausragender Titel.
Und es nahm dann auch ab mit weiteren Releasen.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. März 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> So will Microsoft als das "PC gaming" stärken?



Mal ganz ehrlich: Wie viele PC Gamer kennst du, die sich auf Fable Legends gefreut haben?


----------



## Orzhov (7. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: Wie viele PC Gamer kennst du, die sich auf Fable Legends gefreut haben?



Reale Personen?


----------



## Scholdarr (7. März 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Reale Personen?


Gibt es noch andere?


----------



## doomkeeper (7. März 2016)

Noch vor kurzem als große PC Offensive angekündigt und jetzt plötzlich eingestellt?
Wäre schön zu wissen mit welcher Begründung das so plötzlich  zu Ende geht. 

Warscheinlich hat man bei der Beta gemerkt dass  nahez kein Interesse an diesem Spiel besteht und deswegen hat man alles eingestampft.
Wenn ja, dann wars die absolut richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## HustePusteBlume (8. März 2016)

Das Spiel war viel zu stark auf Multiplayer fokussiert das passte nicht wirklich Fable hatte immer eine Story eine ausführliche und nicht nur ein paar Level die man durchlaufen konnte.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Noch vor kurzem als große PC Offensive angekündigt und jetzt plötzlich eingestellt?
> Wäre schön zu wissen mit welcher Begründung das so plötzlich  zu Ende geht.
> 
> Warscheinlich hat man bei der Beta gemerkt dass  nahez kein Interesse an diesem Spiel besteht und deswegen hat man alles eingestampft.
> Wenn ja, dann wars die absolut richtige Entscheidung.


Scheinbar war das Spiel einfach nicht gut genug, zumindest wenn man den Aussagen von Betaspielern Glauben schenken mag.

Es ist imo auf der Grundlage eher verwunderlich, warum man bei Microsoft ncht viel eher die Reißleine gezogen hat...


----------



## Orzhov (8. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere?



Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn Bots genutzt werden um z.B. auf Twitter die Werbetrommel zu rühren.


----------



## USA911 (8. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Anti-EA-Kommentare.
> Weil in der Regel sind die doch an allem Schuld, egal wie viel sie mit dem Thema zu tun haben.
> Besonders wenn Traditionsstudios geschlossen werden.
> 
> ...



Für Matthias:

Scheiß EA, die sind Schuld, das Microsoft von ihnen gelernt hat Studios zu schließen!

Schade wieder ein Studio, das es nicht mehr geben wird, obwohl gute Spiele aus deren Schmiede stammt.


----------



## Soulja110 (8. März 2016)

Ich hatte mich da schon drauf gefreut. Allerdings kannte ich nur das E3 Footage und der Switch zum MOBA ging komplett an mir vorbei. Dadurch wär das Game ohnehin für mich gestorben. Tja die Aktionen von MS sind immer irgendwie komisch. Es kommt einem so vor, als hätten die so viel Kohle, dass Flops quasi geplant werden um das Finanzamt und/oder die Aktionäre nicht zu gierig werden zu lassen.


----------



## McDrake (8. März 2016)

Wer nicht wagt, der....

Das ging recht zügig von statten.
Wir werden wohl erst in in paar Jahren die wirklichen Gründe dafür erfahren.

Jetzt gehts Lionhead wohl so in etwa wie Obsidian. Damals zog sich (auch MS) von einem Grossprojekt zurück und das Team stand ohne Geld da.

Mal schauen, was aus diesem Studio wird.


----------



## Van83 (8. März 2016)

Mr. Braben (Elite Dangerous) hatte getwittert, dass sie einige Mitarbeiter von Lionhead ins Team aufnehmen würden.


----------



## AlienII (8. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Anti-EA-Kommentare.
> Weil in der Regel sind die doch an allem Schuld, egal wie viel sie mit dem Thema zu tun haben.
> Besonders wenn Traditionsstudios geschlossen werden.
> 
> ...



Microsoft erreicht bezüglich Unbeliebtheit ähnliche Werte wie EA, insofern stimmt die Aussage nicht so ganz.


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2016)

naja, in anbetracht dessen das MS schon vorher mit den Flugsimulator Leuten oder Ensemble Studios das gleiche gemacht hat, aber nur bei EA so ein Mimimi kommt ist es schon verwunderlich, auch weil ein mal Kasper auch meinte, das GTA5 wegen EA schlecht sei würde es mich nicht wundern
Oder es kommt einer mit der Peinlichkeit "Schlechteste Firme der USA"

Ansonsten passt es doch Aktuell gut zur Planlosigkeit in Spielen, anstatt Exklusivtitel zu entwickeln kauft man sich lieber welche bzw. garkeine wie bei Kinect, das man aber unbedingt rein drücken will


----------



## Batze (8. März 2016)

Studios werden geschlossen wenn sie nicht das bringen was Profitabel genug ist, und das nicht nur im Gamer bereich, sondern Weltweit in jeder Branche. Also mal bitte den Ball etwas flacher halten. Das ist in der Firmen Geschäfts Welt ein ganz normales vorgehen.
Niemand kann es sich auf lange Sicht erlauben immer nur rein zu buttern.
Wenn ein CEO oder dessen Vorstände es nicht machen  würden, würden wir bald gar keine AAA Spiele mehr bekommen und auf längere Sicht könnten sich alle Mitarbeiter einen neuen Job suchen. Das ist nun einmal die Realität.
Nicht alles ist schön, aus Gamer Sicht und aus Sicht der Angestellten, aber ganz ehrlich, es ist ein ganz normaler Vorgang, weltweit und in jeder größeren Firma.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2016)

Man sollte auch bedenken, dass Fable Legends in die Richtung F2P Online Multiplayer ging. Einen klassischen Vollpreis-SP Titel hätte Microsoft vielleicht auch bei mangelhafter Qualität noch rausgehauen und auf immerhin ein paar Verkäufe gehofft, um einen Teil der Kosten wieder reinzuspielen. Bei einem Titel wie Fable Legends macht das aber wenig Sinn, weil man da zum einen ständig die Server am Laufen halten müsste und Content nachschieben müsste. Das heißt, die Betriebs- und Folgekosten würden sich noch zu den Entwicklungskosten addieren, was bei mangelhafter Qualität und Nachfrage die finanzielle Situation noch verschlimmert hätte.

Es ist nur unglücklich, dass man nicht schon deutlich früher erkannt hatte, dass das Spiel nicht genug Potenzial oder das Studio das nicht wie gewünscht umsetzen kann. so steht man wieder negativ in den Schlagzeilen, anstatt das intern und außerhalb der Öffentlichkeit klären zu können.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (8. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Man sollte auch bedenken, dass Fable Legends in die Richtung F2P Online Multiplayer ging. Einen klassischen Vollpreis-SP Titel hätte Microsoft vielleicht auch bei mangelhafter Qualität noch rausgehauen und auf immerhin ein paar Verkäufe gehofft, um einen Teil der Kosten wieder reinzuspielen. Bei einem Titel wie Fable Legends macht das aber wenig Sinn, weil man da zum einen ständig die Server am Laufen halten müsste und Content nachschieben müsste. Das heißt, die Betriebs- und Folgekosten würden sich noch zu den Entwicklungskosten addieren, was bei mangelhafter Qualität und Nachfrage die finanzielle Situation noch verschlimmert hätte.
> 
> Es ist nur unglücklich, dass man nicht schon deutlich früher erkannt hatte, dass das Spiel nicht genug Potenzial oder das Studio das nicht wie gewünscht umsetzen kann. so steht man wieder negativ in den Schlagzeilen, anstatt das intern und außerhalb der Öffentlichkeit klären zu können.



Fable Legends war soweit ich weiß sogar auf mindestens 10 Jahre konzipiert. Bei der Beta und den Reaktionen hat man einfach die Reißleine gezogen, das wäre ein Fass ohne Boden geworden.


----------



## Dosentier (8. März 2016)

Wurde das Spiel nicht damals als Zugpferd zum Release der XBO genannt?
 Bzw. als großer Exklusiv Titel angekündigt?
Ich meine mich aber auch zu erinnern, das man schon damals das Gameplay sehr zerrissen hatte, einfach weil es mit dem Grund Fabel nichts mehr zu tun hatte.


----------

